
First-Class Statistical Missing Values Support in Julia 0.7 - Acur
https://julialang.org/blog/2018/06/missing
======
Eridrus
This is pretty cool.

At one point, I had to write some code to deal with messy JSON that was highly
nested, and being able to use the null conditional operator (?.) to read
things deep in the tree without crashing was very useful from both a sanity
and also readability perspective.

This seems like a more general approach, assuming missing.blah_property would
also return missing.

------
elcritch
User extensible types on core functionality is where Julia really shines!
Looking forward to see how the downstream libraries use it.

